# limited slip drilled pedals-02 maxima



## maxme (Jul 17, 2004)

Anyone know if you can install the helical limited slip "drilled foot pedals" on a regular maxima ?


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

maxme said:


> Anyone know if you can install the helical limited slip "drilled foot pedals" on a regular maxima ?


Yes, here is a link to photos and directions. Good luck and let us know how it worked out!


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/224200/5


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

SpottyJ said:


> Yes, here is a link to photos and directions. Good luck and let us know how it worked out!
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/224200/5



hey, do you know where to find directions to put some like that on a 1993 SE-R?

I love them on my HLSD equipped Maxima, and I'd like to put them on my Sentra as well...I'd also like to put the 350Z dead pedal on both the SE-R and the Maxima...thanks

-vq


----------



## maxme (Jul 17, 2004)

SpottyJ said:


> Yes, here is a link to photos and directions. Good luck and let us know how it worked out!
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/224200/5


Thanks spottyJ , thats just the info I needed , here's the part numbers if anyone needs them:
brake or clutch manual 46531-A33MT
Accelerator 18005-A33PL
door sills A33-769B0 ,769b1 , 769b2 ,769b3

these are all 20th anniversary edtion parts


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

www.autovation.net

If they don't have them to fit your car, they'll make them.


----------

